
Ethereum classic may have just suffered a 51% attack - karimtr
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/08/coinbase-says-ethereum-classic-movements-halted-on-possible-attack.html
======
snazz
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18849961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18849961)

